# Winter Here



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

the dw told me this morning that its -30c and its going to be -40c or -40f tomorrow . well with a foot of snow on the ground its winter again.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Here in Ontario, we had plus 5 C and rain all day. Supposed to drop to minus 12C by morning. That should make a frozen mess!!!


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

We were cold here the other day, but i think its 50 something outside today... and by cold, I am talking like 10 degrees F.

I wish winter would show up!!! SNOW SNOW SNOW!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

It's pretty cold here also. Lows have been close to 40 degrees and it didn't even make it to 60 degrees yesterday afternoon







Got a few raindrops which really just made mud on the cars, but it was still enough to make people crash on the freeways.


----------



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

duggy said:


> Here in Ontario, we had plus 5 C and rain all day. Supposed to drop to minus 12C by morning. That should make a frozen mess!!!


Another cold day here in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

82 degrees F yesterday, but down to 75 today, luckily, no snow brrrrr.

Regards, Glenn


----------

